# Betws-y-Coed parking



## Kaytutt

Hi, has anyone spent the night in the Betws-y-coed car park recently? There's a few posts showing up on google but they are quite old posts and the most recent (2012) talks of a clampdown on overnight parking

We are currently parked near the coach park/bus stop near a sign with a motorhome on it 

Hubby is not well so we need to stop travelling for 24 hrs, the nearest campsite is £28 a night!


----------



## philoaks

Hi Kay,

I can't help re Betws-y-Coed but I've just had a quick look at UK campsites and this place came up. Good reviews, and although the facilities don't sound top notch it was only £5/person last year. Hopefully someone will have up to date info on B-y-C but this site may be a back up plan  Hope OH is feeling better soon.

Phil


Dolgam
Capel Curig 
Betws Y Coed
Conwy 
LL24 0DS 

Tel. 01690 720228


----------



## 113016

We have stayed there at the far end of the large car park, many times, but quite a while ago. It is like a French Aire! BetwesyCoed
We have had trouble with one of the wardens, a jobs worth, but I would still go there again if I wanted.
You could go direction Conway, up the A5 for 15 minutes to Lanwryst.. (spelling)
There are a couple of car parks there which are pretty good!


----------



## H1-GBV

There is s superb Britstops near B-y-C. Clearly, those who have paid their membership (less than £28) will be able to find it.

What about some of the "wild" areas towards LLanberis? (Not much help if you need to be in B-y-C.) - Gordon


----------



## Kaytutt

H1-GBV said:


> There is s superb Britstops near B-y-C. Clearly, those who have paid their membership (less than £28) will be able to find it.
> 
> What about some of the "wild" areas towards LLanberis? (Not much help if you need to be in B-y-C.) - Gordon


Yes we saw the Brit stop, that's an option for us :wink2:


----------



## 113016

To be honest, if Hubbu is not feeling well, I would stay put and explain if and when you need to.
If you have a problem, ask for the head Ranger (Snowdonia Mountain Trust run the car park) If he is the same person from when we went there, he is a good guy, and I am sure he will understand!
Just feed the meter. They empty next morning at abours 0800 hrs and they will knock you up!

edit
Mind you, Lanwryst is just down the road, and it will be quieter, so might be better if feeling unwell.
Please tell hubby to get better soon!


----------



## Kaytutt

Thanks  we'll stop here awhile as I've paid my fiver, we'll consider overnight options a bit later

It looks like a Dutch van overnighted here last night or they were here very early! We were here 8:30 and they were already parked up in a corner

Don't laugh but I think Phill has a touch of sunstroke (yes, in North Wales!), we sat out in the sun for the afternoon on Shell Island on Sunday and he burnt quite badly even though it wasn't that warm, yesterday he was quite poorly but is a bit better today


----------



## Kaytutt

philoaks said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> I can't help re Betws-y-Coed but I've just had a quick look at UK campsites and this place came up. Good reviews, and although the facilities don't sound top notch it was only £5/person last year. Hopefully someone will have up to date info on B-y-C but this site may be a back up plan  Hope OH is feeling better soon.
> 
> Phil
> 
> Dolgam
> Capel Curig
> Betws Y Coed
> Conwy
> LL24 0DS
> 
> Tel. 01690 720228


Looks a great location, dogs not allowed unfortunately :frown2:

Thanks for looking though, I've been looking at UK Campsite for so long I've gone into meltdown :wink2:


----------



## 747

It seems that overnighting is not allowed. There again, it might not be enforced either. :smile2:

The following info might be of help.

Result of Freedom of Information request to Conwy Council 
Mixed messages here from (Cyngor Bwrdeistef Sirol) CONWY County Borough Council

Any provision of spaces specifically aimed at motorhomes and/or caravans./trailers

There are 5 designated motor home bays located in Morfa Bach Car Park, Conwy.

Any provision for (or ban on) overnight parking and whether or not sleeping/eating in the vehicle is allowed

Overnight parking is allowed in all Conwy County Borough Council owned car parks, for which there is normally a charge (see Conwy website for more details). However, sleeping and eating is prohibited in all car parks. Motor homes are prohibited on the Parade in Llandudno between 24:00 and 08:00.

There is a Traffic Regulation Orders prohibiting waiting of camping vehicles between 12 midnight and 8am on the following roads in the County Borough, there is no prohibition of eating or sleeping in the Traffic Regulation Order

Happy Valley Road, Llandudno - for its entire length,
North Parade, Llandudno - for its entire length,
The Parade / Colwyn Road, Llandudno - from its junction with North Parade to its junction with Ffynnon Sadwrn Lane,
Marine Drive, Llandudno - from its junction with Abbey Road to Toll Gate Lodge,
West Parade, Llandudno -for its entire length,
Abbey Road, Llandudno - from its junction with West Parade to its junction with Church Walks,
Gloddaeth Road, Llandudno - from it junction with West parade to its junction with Great Ormes Road,
Lloyd Street West, Llandudno - from its junction with West Parade to its Junction with Great Ormes Road,
Great Orms Road, Llandudno - from its junctions with Abbey Road and Gloddaeth Avenue, and its junction between Lloyd Street and Trinity Crescent.
Dale Road, Llandudno - for its entire length,
Trinity Crescent, Llandudno - for its entire length,
Tudor Road, Llandudno - for its entire length,
Fynnon Sadwrn Lane, Llandudno - for its entire length,
Nant-y-Gamar Road, Llandudno - from its junction with Colwyn Road to its junction with Bodafon Road,
Marine Drive, Penrhyn Bay - from it junction with Penrhyn Avenue to its junction with Trillo Avenue,
Rhos Promenade / West Promenade, Rhos-on-Sea - from its junction with Trillo Avenue to its junction with Cayley promenade,
Cayley Promenade, Rhos-on-Sea - for its entire length.

* In the Traffic Regulation Order "Camping vehicles" means any caravan, caravanette, campervan or any other form of vehicle which has been made or adapted as a camping vehicle or to sleep in.*

Weight Limits. Vehicles over 1.5 Ton unladen weight are prohibited in all car parks.

Requirements for parking within bay confines (including any requirement for purchasing two parking tickets where the length of a vehicle means that it overhangs a second bay at its rear).

Vehicles must be parked wholly within one marked bay; parking other than wholly within a marked bay will incur a charge.

Any provision of waste disposal facilities.(such as used by coaches)

There is a waste disposal facility in the Builder Street Coach Park, Llandudno for the use of coaches only. 

The car park at Betws-y-Coed is listed by the council on its parking website, but no provision for Motorhomes or large vehicles in indicated in the above FOI reply. Can anyone let me have photos of the signs or info of any proposals to remove parking there.
​


----------



## Kaytutt

Thanks Gnomey :kiss:

Betws-y-coed car park is Snowdonia park authority

We're going to chance it, there's another one here that looks like they may be settled for a while, well they've got their TV Ariel up anyway

I shall report back in the morning :wink2:


----------



## mistycat

Kay,
If you go out of betws turn left after the bridge heading llanwrst there is a big layby just on the left, and a couple more on the way to llanwrst,
Or the other way out of town again a layby on the left, or head capel curig way, there is a cafe use to be a garage on the right a fiver the night hard standing,
Won't be getting sun stroke up here today,
Enjoy the north
Misty


----------



## mistycat

Just thought the hotel on the right on the way to capel curig, can't think of its name but has a stagecoach in the car park let's you overnight if you use the hotel,


----------



## 747

Kaytutt said:


> Thanks Gnomey :kiss:
> 
> Betws-y-coed car park is Snowdonia park authority
> 
> We're going to chance it, there's another one here that looks like they may be settled for a while, well they've got their TV Ariel up anyway
> 
> I shall report back in the morning :wink2:


You know me Kay. Anything to help my Welsh friends. :wink2:

>>


----------



## 113016

Kay, I have wilded at Betwesycoed many times, although, not in the last four years. It has never been strictly permitted, and enforcement depends on the individual Ranger. Everytime I have stayed there, they always have come over and knocked on the door at about 0800 hours, when they are emptying the meter.
Once, we did have problems with a jobsworth Ranger, who actually falsely accused our friends in another m/h and us of emptying our toilet.
I went straight to the head Ranger, who I knew, as we had chatted many times and he is OK. He did believe us and told us the jobsworth even was a m/her.
He obviously did not like other m/hers enjoying their hobby.
I am sure you will be OK, they will just tell you not to overnight stay again.
Don't worry, relax and enjoy!


----------



## aldra

Kaytutt said:


> Thanks  we'll stop here awhile as I've paid my fiver, we'll consider overnight options a bit later
> 
> It looks like a Dutch van overnighted here last night or they were here very early! We were here 8:30 and they were already parked up in a corner
> 
> Don't laugh but I think Phill has a touch of sunstroke (yes, in North Wales!), we sat out in the sun for the afternoon on Shell Island on Sunday and he burnt quite badly even though it wasn't that warm, yesterday he was quite poorly but is a bit better today


Kay

Sunstroke is no laughing matter

It can be quite serious

Glad he is getting better

But, Albert never burnt as we remember

He did work inthe sun in Israel

And has melonoma

Cancer of the skin some think

That's where it starts

And then it travels through lymph and blood stream, Cancer of anywhere in the body it travels too

Lungs , liver

You get the message

No cure, if possible its cut out with large margins
If not?????

Well
Please all take care

It's on the increase

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt

I know the dangers Sandra x we are usually careful with the sun, it was a sunny/cloudy day but very very windy and we were next to the sea so that masked the strength of the sun.

He's had plenty of fluids and lots of sleep and his temperature is now back to normal but a day with no driving will help too

I know Alberts situation and do really appreciate your concern


----------



## Bern2544

We stay in the B y C car quite often, never had a problem or complaint from the Wardens. Sometimes the morning (7.30) shift warden who goes around the car park picking up litter will put a card on the windscreen saying no parking ticket was displayed. This instructs you to buy a ticket attach it to the card and post it to the Park Authority HQ. Sometimes I buy a ticket if I plan on staying then when I get around to it I will post it, sometimes I forget but have never heard anymore from them. 


It is a great place to stop, nice and quiet and no bother at all.


Taff


----------



## aldra

Great to hear he's feeling better Kay 

Once happened to Alberts dad when he visited us in Israel 

Well used to the sun, but different sun, different conditions

So easy to overdo it without knowing

Have a great trip 

Sandra


----------



## Rosie171

Hi, we stayed in the car park a few weeks ago in the motorhome parking bit, no problems at all. Enjoy! 
}


----------



## ThePrisoner

Did you get sorted?

if not, drive about a mile up the road towards chapel curig and you can stay on the moel siabod cafe car park for a fiver. Have stayed there many times.


----------



## Kaytutt

ThePrisoner said:


> Did you get sorted?
> 
> if not, drive about a mile up the road towards chapel curig and you can stay on the moel siabod cafe car park for a fiver. Have stayed there many times.


We're still on the car park and we're not alone, there's another MH nearby who look like they are here for the night

We are going to stay put, I tend to get up very early and walk the dog so I'll buy another parking ticket in the morning.

Off to Bala lake tomorrow for our 37th anniversary so any tips for good places to overnight around the lake will be much appreciated :wink2:

Thanks to everyone for their helpful responses


----------



## 113016

Dont use Bala car park


----------



## tugboat

37 years of you, Kay? Wow! That Phil is a saint lucky man.>


----------



## Kaytutt

Well we had an uneventful and peaceful night at the car park, there were two other motorhomes and two T4 campers overnighting too. No sign of any warden or any other official this morning. Perhaps they are more rigorous at weekends 

Tuggy get stuffed


----------



## aldra

A very very happy anniversary 

Bala is lovely

We are 50 yrs +

Keep going

You might as well

To late to turn back now 

I'm only joking 

A special happy anniversary to you both

Sandra


----------

